# Black Mamba kill with stones in the Kalahari



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

My wife saw this on the Travel Channel and its great, Kalahari Bushman kills a 7 foot Black Mamba 40' away in a tree they only use stones with their homemade slingshots.

http://www.travelchannel.com/Video/adventures-in-the-kalahari-15097

Hope you can see it.. They needed to kill the Black Mamba because they are territorial and return to attack perceived intruders to their territory.

Enjoy

Nico


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Nico said:


> My wife saw this on the Travel Channel and its great, Kalahari Bushman kills a 7 foot Black Mamba 40' away in a tree they only use stones with their homemade slingshots.
> 
> http://www.travelchannel.com/Video/adventures-in-the-kalahari-15097
> 
> ...


Very good shot-Impressive Even-


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

whoa what a shot!


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice !!!!!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

No wonder the Lakers got swept in the playoffs this year, Black Mamba down >.<


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh great. One shot, in the head from 40 feet and it's head didn't look any too big. I think I hear my catch box calling.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, good head shot.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Guy's probably been shooting since age 8 or so to get that good


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Did anybody notice some details of the slingshot used? Like the frame, band?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Now that's inspirational. I'm just amazed by stuff like that.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Guy's probably been shooting since age 8 or so to get that good


That, and he probably had lots of incentive to shoot straight. Like "No Hit, No Eat" The kalahari is not a gentle place to live, much like the Sonora or the trans-pecos. One learns to be very good at what one must do to survive.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

It was also a serious matter of life and death.. Black Mambas are one of the few highly venemous snakes which will agressively persue you if you are in their territory.


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

Nico said:


> My wife saw this on the Travel Channel and its great, Kalahari Bushman kills a 7 foot Black Mamba 40' away in a tree they only use stones with their homemade slingshots.
> 
> http://www.travelchannel.com/Video/adventures-in-the-kalahari-15097
> 
> ...


 heheh its like peter kay on safari


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Time to go practice. A lot of practice, lol.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

thanks for sharing the video! if you are wanting to skip straight to the action, it starts around 1:15.

cheers,
mrpaint


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Holy crap that was cool. Wow. Just wow. Going out to practice......alot. Hop


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> Did anybody notice some details of the slingshot used? Like the frame, band?


I think it was a new slingshot called: Yo Mamba








Way cool video!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it was the Mamba # 5 . lol


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very impressive!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Very impressive indeed. Simple tree fork catty (I guess) but it got the job well done.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

nice little flip too


----------



## Longtang (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't buy it. There is not a separate entity called the soul. There is just the mind and the connection betw two human beings. What he had was a very human experience. Yeah!


----------

